# The New Testament - Mark



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

​
Mark wastes no time in getting down to business - a single sentence introduction, and not a digression to be found from beginning to end. An event has taken place that radically changes the way we look at and experience the world, and he can't wait to tell about it. There's an air about the excitement in nearly every sentence he writes. The sooner we get the message, the better off we'll be, for the message is good, incredibly good: God is here, and he's on our side.

The bare announcement that God exists doesn't particularly qualify as news. Most people in most centuries have believed in the existence of God or gods. It may well be, in fact, that human beings in aggregate and through the centuries have given more attention and concern to divinity than all other concerns put together - food, housing, clothing, pleasure, work, family and whatever.

But that God is here, right now, and on our side, actively seeking us in the way we need help- this qualifies as news. For common as beliefs in God is, they're also an enormous amount of guesswork and gossip surrounding the subject, which results in runaway superstition, anxiety and exploration. As Mark. Understandably, is in a hurry to tell what happened in the birth, life, death and resurrection of Jesus. - the Event that reveals the truth of God to us, so that we can live in reality and not illusion. He doesn't want us to waste a minute of these lives in our ignorant of this most practical of all matters - the God is passionate to save us.

CF?


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

I love these summaries you're posting! It's like *Cliff Notes* for the books of the Bible! LOL

I think these posts will help us educate ourselves on what the books of the Bible are about. Then when we read (or listen to) the Bible, we'll be more receptive to what the Spirit of God wants to teach us.


----------

